# This works for me



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

Keep what I use most handy.
.
.
.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey, that's a great idea. Thanks for posting. I think I'll do one, it looks so useful to me.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice rack!

I can picture myself setting things on top of that cover all the time and having to move them when it's time to change speed...your rack would stop me.


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

*Thanks.. I think.*



Priusjames said:


> Nice rack!
> 
> I can picture myself setting things on top of that cover all the time and having to move them when it's time to change speed...your rack would stop me.


.
.
.
2 screws inside hold it firmly enough. The angle keeps stuff from falling out when you open the lid.
.
.
.

Additionally, the chuck key is handy in a block hot glued to the switch. (I hate a chain around my drill). I have 2 1x4x5/8 oak strips with button magnets recessed, (for use in the vise), that store themselves up under.
.
.
.


----------

